# How To Sell Austrailian Points Timeshare



## derb (Aug 23, 2011)

I like to dispose of an Australian TS.  Do you know of someone who
handles Australia?
Thx in advance


----------



## janej (Aug 24, 2011)

Which resort do you own at?

I also own point at an Australian resort. I called my resort to ask for selling advice, and got directed to the http://www.royaletimeshare.com

I called the Royale Timeshare Resale and spoke to a nice lady.  They charge $165 upfront for listing and add $1500 to your asking price.   She was very honest and told me she has not sold any at my resort for over a year.   She said there are resorts that they sell regularly.  So call them and see if you are lucky to own one of those.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2011)

$165 upfront seems awfully high.  My Australia RCI Points are getting more expensive every year, and I wish I could sell, but I am not paying someone $165 to do it.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 24, 2011)

You have to be realistic. Who is gonna pay $1500 + for your TS? If you do have lots of points on sale maybe but otherwise it won't make you rich.


----------



## janej (Aug 24, 2011)

My point is that she seems to be very honest.   She told me my resort was not going to sell.   I would have paid the $165 if she said she could take care of it especially since my resort recommended her company.

If you have a resort that she sells regularly, it might be worth a try.


----------



## derb (Aug 24, 2011)

To Be Clear, I Would Be Happy To Get A Buck And A Half For It


----------



## colamedia (Aug 25, 2011)

You can't trade it through RCI (ridiculously small TPU?), or is it that the maint fees with the soaring exchange rate makes it way too expensive? I would imagine the maint fees would've gone up by about 50% over the last couple of years with the exchange rate. How much are the maint fees (in AUD), if you don't mind answering?


----------



## derb (Aug 25, 2011)

I believe its 458 AUD for 38K pts


----------

